# My latest musky baits



## BruceKY (Apr 28, 2008)

You guys make some good stuff! Here are some new ones I have made this year. The long minnow bait and white topwater have caught fish.

Bruce


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great looking lures! The perch is awesome! Reminds me of the rapala perch before they started foiling it. Beautiful pearl color too.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are beautiful baits, Bruce. I like that pearl work too. The muskies at our local lake, West Branch, would approve of them too!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice work Bruce, I really like the perch hybrid, great idea!

Douglas


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Bruce,

Awsome, i have a couple phantom tails and I really like the action. You're baits really remind me of them. What is that you're using to keep the plastic tails on, looks like a spring?

Keep up the great work and keep posting!

MS


----------



## BruceKY (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the complements. It means a lot from you guys. 

Its hard to believe the wife when she says those are great honey for the dozenth time.

Here are a few more.


----------



## BruceKY (Apr 28, 2008)

MS96

I use a spring. I have been wrapping SS wire around a bolt to make them. Recently I found some at McMaster Car.

Bruce


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

Your wife is right "Those are great honey!"


----------

